# DDC and Roadbed Questions



## englewood (May 22, 2014)

Hello everyone, thanks for stopping in to read. 

I recently completed my first 4x8 benchwork, I am going to run HO scale models. I have a couple questions on different topics. First, I feel like I should go ahead and jump into DDC. I know I will want to upgrade at some point so I may as well design my layout with DDC in mind. I've learned my lesson on planning ahead from building 4x4's and modding various vehicles. 

I guess my question would be; What is the "go-to" starter purchase for DDC? I'm looking with compatibility, ease of use, and budget in mind. I figure it is best to go ahead and design my layout to run at 2 trains at once, because at some point I will want to anyway. I'll be staying with 4x8' for the foreseeable future, and I think 2 trains running at once will suit me fine. 

My second question has to do with roadbed. Initially I was really liking the tapered cork strip idea. It looks like roadbed here in Ohio, slightly raised gravel. However, I have seen some really authentic looking roadbed that looks like a bit more natural. I've also seen some really crappy looking pebbles that just seem messy and scattered. What are my options here? If you can reply with pictures it would be great.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most of the DCC mfgrs. offer starter sets, many of
which include the controller and a loco as well as
some cars.

The most popular DCC makes are NCE and Digitrax.
Both of these systems offer full use of DCC
with the ability to fine tune the decoders.

The least expensive is the Bachmann EZ. While it
does not have the ability to program decoders as 
completely as NCE or Digitrax, you do have the ability
to set up to run multiple locomotives, including 2 or more loco
consists. You can also run sound locos with it.

If cost is a factor, you might consider a used Bachmann 
to start out and later expand into the NCE or Digitrax.
Your DCC locos will work just as well on any one of these DCC systems
because they all conform to NMRA set standards. 

Look through the DCC forum threads going back some and
you'll get comments from users of the various systems.

The two most widely used roadbeds are the cork you mentioned
and W/Scenics Foam. After ballasting there is little visible
difference.

Don


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I tried the foam roadbed, didn't care for it too much. Like the cork much better.
Here is an idea for ballast 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=280792&postcount=78

It's Valspar spray stone, looks pretty good neat and tidy and easy to make changes.
Look farther up the thread and you'll see I used it for roads as well. 

Magic


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

What part of OH are you in? There may be some old PRR tracks still in use. Take a picture of the ballasting. That will give you an idea on how to set yours up.

As a kid we had full run of the Buckeye Yard because my grand father worked for the PRR, PC and CR. I bought 5 pounds of crushed granite that is the old PRR ballast color.

I do like the Spray Stone paint idea as well.


----------



## englewood (May 22, 2014)

Made a major auction score today. Over 100 cars, over 100 feet of track, 90 feet of cork, lots of accessories, about 10 transformers. All for $32.50, about 1/3 of the rolling stock is ready to run. The rest is just missing a wheel or coupler. Should have lots to tinker with.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

damn ! that was a nice score . what kind of auction was it?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, did you know that stuff was there? Astounding price!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You're gonna need more track.  

Nice score there. :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

As for your operating system, keep in mind the ability to use a handheld controller. Being tied down to an operating position where the control pack is just doesn't get it anymore.


----------



## englewood (May 22, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Wow, did you know that stuff was there? Astounding price!!


The listing just said "HO train items". I had a good feeling about it so I drove 40 minutes to check it out.



D&J Railroad said:


> As for your operating system, keep in mind the ability to use a handheld controller. Being tied down to an operating position where the control pack is just doesn't get it anymore.


This layout is just set up temporarily. It is to test track, locos, and cars. I'll be upgrading to a DDC system before long. 




mustangcobra94 said:


> damn ! that was a nice score . what kind of auction was it?


It was an estate sale, 25 acre farm and everything inside.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

englewood said:


> The listing just said "HO train items". I had a good feeling about it so I drove 40 minutes to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicely done, I found tons of stuff at estate sales and garage sales especially on the last day sometimes they go 50% off.


----------



## englewood (May 22, 2014)

mustangcobra94 said:


> nicely done, I found tons of stuff at estate sales and garage sales especially on the last day sometimes they go 50% off.


Yes it would be silly to pay full price for this stuff. I've done my layout and everything on it for around $100.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I felt the same. When I decided to go back into HO modelling
I found a Bachmann DCC starter set used on Craigslist. I got
the complete controller, GP and an FA locos, and a couple
dozen cars for 125.00. I've bought all my buildings the same
way. Have spent a few bucks for Atlas flex track and my
Peco Insulfrog turnouts. 

Don


----------



## englewood (May 22, 2014)

I plan to splurge a bit on good track once I get my foam board and start making a permanent layout. I now have a crap-load of 3' brass flex track. It's old and the trains seem to run smoother on the nickel silver sections. I'll probably sell some of this extra stuff on eBay.


----------

